# 2015/2016 Burton Genesis X EST Review



## Mik G

Given the lack of reviews I found online before buying the Genesis X bindings, I'll give you my first impressions of the bindings when rode them on my custom X during my last day of the season. 

First of all after having tried both the Diodes and the Genesis X on this board I can't recall there being a difference in terms of responsiveness, and the custom X is a stiff board that responds badly to soft bindings. If you have a softer board, the difference in performance should be even smaller. 

Comfort is excellent, no pressure points...nothing surprising here. Within moments of my first run, I immediately noticed that the hammock highbacks are more comfortable than the ''carbon plate'' that the Diodes have...maybe it's because I'm used to my malavitas...but considering that I cant tell the difference in performance after a day's riding, I don't see why you'd want to sacrifice comfort to get the diodes. 

Shock absorption: This is what puts the Genesis X above the diodes in my opinion. They're definitely not as cush as the malavitas, but I immediately could tell that they had SOME padding/suspension. Since I have weak knees, this was the selling point for me...the diodes were great and all, but I could feel the vibrations all the way up to my knees....not cool. So, in the future I'll keep buying the most cushioned bindings if it means I can keep riding when I'm old.


----------



## joebloggs13

Hmmm, I own a pair of Diodes, Cartels and Malavitas. I can say without doubt that the Diodes have great shock absorption, on par with the other two. Maybe its the Autocant feature in the Genesis X that you are feeling, as the Diodes don't have it. They are still a very shock absorbing ride, more geared to stiffer freeride/backcountry boards. The review below is informative.

http://snowboardingprofiles.com/burton-diode-bindings-review-freeride-bindings-review-series


----------



## F1EA

Also, est versions have the same spring bed. 

I love the Gen X. It's just a responsive Genesis. Awesome. Don't even feel them on, but they have a smooth amazing response... and the highback lets you dial the response a little.... 0 lean or fwd lean.


----------



## Mik G

I honestly can't say if the canted highbacks were what was making the difference between the diodes and the genesis x in terms of the shock going up my legs. 

One thing i'm sure without a doubt is that however good and lightweight the new suspension system may be on the diodes and genesis x, it can't compare to having almost an inch of padding up front for the malavitas, and half an inch at the back with the b3 gel


----------

